# Distinguish between Authentic vs Replica Longines Hydroconquest



## explorerII

Hey guys.

I'm looking for a second tool watch and the Longines hydroconquest is what i'm thinking of since it looks quite tough and affordable (i don't want to invest for another expensive one like the Seamaster of Submariner). The problem is i'm from Asia and replica (or fake) could be find any where.

Anyone could help me to distinguish a few points between the Authentic and Replica Hydroconquest? I'm getting an authentic one next week and I'll show you the pics on my wrist vs the Explorer II 

Btw, I have a small wrist so 39mm will be my choice


----------



## Eeeb

Put it on a timing machine and watch it tick.... the differences will be obvious.


----------



## explorerII

Eeeb said:


> Put it on a timing machine and watch it tick.... the differences will be obvious.


Eeeb, I haven't got you point yet about the timing machine? The thing is replica watches are usually real watches with Japan movement. And you could see Seiko's movements also keep good time.

So it would be difficult for me to measure the difference in that way because the mismatch would be so small, or have a professional timing tool to track the time which also difficult because such professional machine is rare in this city

BTW, the seller is asking me for 1,000 usd for the Hydroconquest, and it does come with box.

I guess the Hydroconquest is not a must-have diver watch, thus they have chance to sell a replica (worth only 150$) with a price of 1000$. That would not happened with Seamaster or Submariner since they're so common and lots of guide show how to distinguish ...


----------



## Seiko_Licker

As far as I am aware, Longines is a fairly rarely counterfeited brand. As long as you buy from a reputable dealer/trader/flipper, I would think you are safe (which is something you should be doing regardless). Whether or not the watch comes from asia shouldn't matter if you do this.

I have never seen a post about a fake hydroconquest encounter, but my best guess (having just googled around) will be this:

On hydroconquest's bezel, about half is "coin-edged" and half is smooth - the transition from coin-edged to smooth on authentic pieces is perfectly lined up with the tiny gap between the bracelet and the lugs (you can check this in four different places). On the pictures of fakes that I just googled, usually at least one of these transitions does not line up.

You should also be on the look out for the lume dot on the bezel being too "big" or off center. The ends of the case (near the bracelet) will also be curved on the real model. In some of the pictures, it seemed to be curved, then squared off.

Edit: I should add that I currently reside in Asia as well, and bought a genuine hydroconquest here. It was from an AD though, so I am certain of its authenticity.


----------



## explorerII

Great help, seoul...

Before posting the question, I also googled around and noticed that Hydroconquest is one of the few diver watches that replica are not so common sales online. (well one of the reason made me more like it). But believe me, I'm from VN where a huge percentage of population wear citizen, seiko,... or some others quartz...The most popular brand here in every mall is Tissot and that's it. If you go into an Longines AD, you would find the price for a Hydroconquest around 2,000+ instead of 1,000 as in Singapore. And beside the price of madness, they only have few models here (all the big brands), which most of those focus on super classic or very old style like gold plated....

I believe luxury watches here are double price vs Singapore, and cars are triple price vs US (ex a basic Toyota Camry after tax in US would be ~ 25k usd, where in HCM city would be ~ 65k and you won't get 2012 model - just 2010). Very high taxes here for what they think "luxury". That's why there are some small online dealer sales the watches and that's how my question came.


----------



## Temperarely

Hey,

Hope this will help

39mm Hydroconquest














































And a wristshot,










Goodluck and cheers,
Elf.


----------



## Sneakypete

Temperarely said:


> Hey,
> 
> Hope this will help
> 
> 39mm Hydroconquest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a wristshot,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck and cheers,
> Elf.


Now that's a nice looking watch!!!!!


----------



## Temperarely

Sneakypete said:


> Now that's a nice looking watch!!!!!


Thanks Pete,

It's good to see you'r still around.

BUT, I must warn you. Sticking around is dangerous. One could get hooked up with some serious watchfeveraddiction.

So, from now on you can't tell anybody you were not warned.
b-)

Cheers/proost
Elf.

EDIT;

Never mind ,I took a look at your profile. "you are done for'

;-)


----------



## SlvrSrfr

Even if it's more expensive, it's always safer to get it from an authorized dealer. Or wait for a vacation trip or something, then get the watch then. If trips are not possible, then I would save up and pay the 2000. Given your situation, it's better to buy a 2000 guaranteed authentic watch than a 1000 maybe-authentic one. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Seiko_Licker

SlvrSrfr said:


> Even if it's more expensive, it's always safer to get it from an authorized dealer. Or wait for a vacation trip or something, then get the watch then. If trips are not possible, then I would save up and pay the 2000. Given your situation, it's better to buy a 2000 guaranteed authentic watch than a 1000 maybe-authentic one. Just my 2cents.


While this is true, the buyer could ask for the reference # and serial number of the watch he would be buying, and email Longines to inquire about authenticity. Usually Longines will get back to you in a day or two, and if they confirm the serial numbers as genuine, it would be safe to purchase the watch.

I purchased mine at an AD as well, however, as I really value that extra peace of mind( was about $1500 after currency exchange and local taxes)


----------



## explorerII

An AD should be the first choice.

But I found no Longines AD in the local, and if there was one, i think they would not have all the models.

Tks for advices... and should you wait for my pics coming.


----------



## ethanjohnson

explorerII said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm looking for a second tool watch and the Longines hydroconquest is what i'm thinking of since it looks quite tough and affordable (i don't want to invest for another expensive one like the Seamaster of Submariner). The problem is i'm from Asia and replica (or fake) could be find any where.
> 
> Anyone could help me to distinguish a few points between the Authentic and Replica Hydroconquest? I'm getting an authentic one next week and I'll show you the pics on my wrist vs the Explorer II
> 
> Btw, I have a small wrist so 39mm will be my choice


No idea whatsoever in this case. Once you know some please share.....Thanks


----------



## Ray_rjg

we can get the original for under $800. I just took mine from dubai Rivoli. I got a rado free with it too as an offer for Dubai shopping festival.
Check the website for ethoswatches. You will be suprised at the price difference.


----------



## Eeeb

explorerII said:


> Eeeb, I haven't got you point yet about the timing machine? The thing is replica watches are usually real watches with Japan movement. And you could see Seiko's movements also keep good time.
> 
> So it would be difficult for me to measure the difference in that way because the mismatch would be so small, or have a professional timing tool to track the time which also difficult because such professional machine is rare in this city
> 
> BTW, the seller is asking me for 1,000 usd for the Hydroconquest, and it does come with box.
> 
> I guess the Hydroconquest is not a must-have diver watch, thus they have chance to sell a replica (worth only 150$) with a price of 1000$. That would not happened with Seamaster or Submariner since they're so common and lots of guide show how to distinguish ...


It's been a while but the thread resurfaced so I caught this...

It has been my experience counterfeits do not time as well as real watches. They exhibit substantial positional variation.

I had a counterfeit Longines Conquest which I did not discover until I tried to regulate it... there is a reason quality Swiss watches work as well as they do. (And only the top of the line Seikos can match them (and they often cost more than equivalent Swiss) -- but those movements are not in counterfeits.)

A timing machine which will detect these differences costs far less than the difference between counterfeits and real.

Of course there are other differences many of which are visible to the experienced eye. Sapphire in the crystal, fit and finish, dial variations, bracelet variations. And materials which just don't hold up over time... Of course in the latter the crooks have already made off with your money with no chance of recovery.


----------

